# Winterpokal 2015/2016 - Das Matschrudel



## Aninaj (12. Oktober 2015)

Hallöle,

habe heute Wind vom Winterpokal bekommen  und hätte Lust da als Team mitzumachen. Zwar bin ich eh das ganze Jahr hindurch radelnd und laufend unterwegs, aber ein wenig Motivation in der dunklen Jahreszeit kann sicher nie schaden. Noch eine Dame mit am Start?

Grüße
Janni


----------



## karmakiller (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich wäre gern dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (13. Oktober 2015)

Ah supi. Dann können wir ja schon mal anfangen über einen Team.Namen zu philosiphieren


----------



## Entchen90 (15. Oktober 2015)

Falls ihr noch jemanden sucht ich wäre auch dabei


----------



## Aninaj (15. Oktober 2015)

Oh, wie schön  

Dann mach ich mal einen Team Namen Vorschlag und werfe:

Ladys Only - Wir sind dabei 

in den Raum


----------



## karmakiller (15. Oktober 2015)

Prima , dann sind wir schon zu dritt
ich mach auch mal Vorschläge :
Ladies Only - Kalte Füße (sind doof)
oder
Ladies Only - Matschrudel


----------



## Entchen90 (16. Oktober 2015)

ich finde Matrudel klingt gut, passt ja dann auch zur Jahreszeit


----------



## Andrea65719 (17. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Mädels,

braucht ihr noch Unterstützung, wäre auch gern dabei.


----------



## 4mate (17. Oktober 2015)

Entchen90 schrieb:


> ich finde Matrudel klingt gut, passt ja dann auch zur Jahreszeit


Hüstel... ähem... ein Mat*e*rudel gibt es aber schon...*




*


----------



## Entchen90 (17. Oktober 2015)

haha meinte matschrudel


----------



## karmakiller (18. Oktober 2015)

@Andrea65719 : prima , wir sind schon zu viert -
dann müssen wir uns nur noch auf einen Namen einigen und können die Gruppe erstellen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre zwar ungern im Matsch, aber der Name is lustig, daher gerne Ladies Only - Matschrudel


----------



## karmakiller (18. Oktober 2015)

@Aninaj : kannst du den Thread noch umbennen? dann hätten wir auch direkt unseren Gruppenthread 
und : magst du unsere Gruppe gründen ?


----------



## Aninaj (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab mal ein "Das" eingefügt, las sich irgendwie flüssiger, hoffe ihr tretet jetzt nicht alle aus dem Rudel aus


----------



## karmakiller (18. Oktober 2015)

mir gefällt es noch besser 
---
Mitgliedschaft beantragt


----------



## Andrea65719 (18. Oktober 2015)

Super, hab soeben die Mitgliedschaft im Team beantragt. 
Der Name ist klasse


----------



## Entchen90 (18. Oktober 2015)

Yippih also auf uns "das matschrudel " 
Hab heute den Namen sozusagen schon mal eingeweiht  und den Matsch ein bisschen näher betrachtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandra07 (18. Oktober 2015)

Hi, 
Habt ihr noch einen Platz frei, würde gerne bei euch mitmachen. Bin auch gerade frisch eingematscht wieder zu Hause eingetrudelt 
Gruß 
Sandra


----------



## Aninaj (18. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Sandra,

ein Plätzchen haben wir noch frei. Daher einfach reingehüpft und mitgematscht 
Ich komme auch grad von einer kleinen Tour zurück, zum Glück war'S halbwegs trocken und mit so richtig Matsch kann ich nicht dienen. 

Janni


----------



## Sandra07 (18. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Janni, 
Super, hab die Bewerbung gleich abgeschickt. 
Wetter war hier heute ganz gut, aber die Wege sind alle aufgeweicht.  Komme übrigens aus dem Landkreis Helmstedt. 
Gruß 
Sandra


----------



## Aninaj (18. Oktober 2015)

so, jetzt fehlt nur noch das Entchen - einmal "bewerben" bitte!


----------



## Andrea65719 (18. Oktober 2015)

Super, hab gerade gesehen dass ich ins Team aufgenommen bin - jetzt kann es losgehen


----------



## Entchen90 (18. Oktober 2015)

Erledigt


----------



## Aninaj (18. Oktober 2015)

Wir sind vollzählig, es kann also losgehen 

Sandra hat schon mal angefangen, daher mach ich mal weiter - ich komme aus dem Landkreis Heidelberg. Das Entchen, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe aus Berlin - einen lieben Gruß in die Heimat  Da scheinen wir ja gut über die Republik verteilt zu sein


----------



## Andrea65719 (18. Oktober 2015)

Und ich komme aus Hofheim am Taunus zwischen Wiesbaden und Frankfurt.


----------



## karmakiller (18. Oktober 2015)

...und ich komme aus dem schönen Rheinland , aus der Nähe von Koblenz 
Habe heute bei der Tour auch direkt mal dem Teamnamen Ehre gemacht und das Bike schön eingematscht 
Ich freu mich auf den Winterpokal mit euch !


----------



## Entchen90 (19. Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen, 
ja richtig erlannt, die Hauptstadt ist meine Heimat ^^, freu mich auch wahnsinnig, ist das erste Mal für mich und zähl mich als Anfängerin, trainier aber fleißig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea65719 (19. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war in letzten Jahr das erste mal dabei - allerdings als Einzelkämpfer, hatte erst zu spät davon erfahren dass es das überhaupt gibt. Fand es ganz klasse als Motivation und freue mich schon sehr, mit euch zusammen Punkte zu sammeln. Im letzten Jahr war  ich viel im Studio und hab Indoor Cycling gemacht, hoffe aber das ich mich in diesem Jahr mehr aufraffen kann, sich draußen mit dem Bike unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## Entchen90 (29. Oktober 2015)

Der Winterpokal kann kommen, wir sind bereit


----------



## karmakiller (2. November 2015)

Hallo Team - den Winterpokal habe ich heute mit einer Traum-Tour durch den bunten Wald und die Weinberge - was für Farben  - eröffnet ! SO soll das Wetter bitte bleiben


----------



## Aninaj (2. November 2015)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Hallo Team - den Winterpokal habe ich heute mit einer Traum-Tour durch den bunten Wald und die Weinberge - was für Farben  - eröffnet ! SO soll das Wetter bitte bleiben



Wow, das nenne ich mal einen Start  Sehr gut. Mit so vielen Punkten kann ich leider nicht dienen, aber da ich (fast) jeden Tag mit dem Rad zu Arbeit fahre, steuere ich zumindest regelmäßig ein Paar Brotkrumen bei. 

Auf geht's Mädels, der kalten Jahreszeit zeigen wir was echte Matschrudelbikerinnen drauf haben


----------



## Andrea65719 (2. November 2015)

Da habt Ihr ja schon richtig gut vorgelegt  Traumwetter auch im Rhein-Main-Gebiet, hab es auch gleich für eine kleine Tour genutzt - hatte leider gerade heute nicht mehr Zeit. Sind zwar nur 5 Punkte geworden aber das ist ja erst der Anfang.


----------



## Sandra07 (8. November 2015)

Hi!
Ich habe es heute auch mal geschafft erste Punkte zu sammeln (unter der Woche komme ich erst nach Hause, wenn's dunkel ist).



Gestern habe ich noch den Rollentrainer aufgebaut, ich hoffe mal, dass ich mich nicht zu Tode langweile...
Gruß
Sandra


----------



## Aninaj (8. November 2015)

Hi Sandra,

ja super. Unter der Woche komme ich auch fast nicht zum radln - da fallen nur meine RadPunkte vom Weg zur Arbeit an, den ich mit dem Rad bewältige 

Rollentrainer finde ich allerdings super langweilig und in der Wohnung schwitzt man/frau sich auch echt einen ab. Hatte mal überlegt das auf den Balkon zu verlegen, aber hab dann irgendwann den Rollentrainer wieder verkauft und fahre seitdem nur noch draußen.

Ich war heute auch unterwegs, muss gleich mal schauen wieviel Minuten "in Fahrt" das waren, aber auf dem Tacho standen so etwa 28/29 km mit leckeren 1200 hm 

Let's bike Mädels!
Janni


----------



## Sandra07 (8. November 2015)

Mein Arbeitsweg ist leider zu lang, da müsste ich schon morgens um 4 Uhr losfahren...
Die letzten Jahre habe ich immer so ein olles Fitnessrad im Winter gequält, aber darauf konnte man nicht mal im Stehen fahren, hatte auch noch so einen alte Oma Sattel drauf. Auf dem Rollentrainer steht jetzt mein Rennrad, da wird's hoffentlich nicht so langweilig.  Aber draußen fahren macht natürlich wesentlich mehr Spaß, alleine wieviel Viechzeugs man unterwegs sieht 
Gruß 
Sandra


----------



## Andrea65719 (8. November 2015)

Hallo Mädels,

ich finde wir sind richtig gut dabei 

Ich hatte noch einiges an Pluszeit (hab zum Glück flexibele Arbeitszeit) und hab das in dieser Woche genutzt, um früh Feierabend zu machen - das Wetter war einfach zu gut , so kann es noch ein bischen bleiben. Heute habe ich noch eine superschöne Tour mit meinem Mann durch den Taunus gemacht, der fängt ja direkt hinter meiner Haustür an. Sonst habe ich auch das Problem, dass es einfach zu früh dunkel wird um wirklich noch eine ausgedehnte Tour nach Feierabend zu fahren. Rollentrainer habe ich auch, aber noch nicht aufgebaut - ist auch nicht so wirklich mein Ding. Im letzten Jahr hab ich dann im Winter viel Indoorcycling in meinem Fitnessstudio gemacht, das fand ich besser, hat mit richtig Spaß gemacht. Wenn das Wetter schlechter wird werde ich da auch wieder verstärkt hingehen.

Ich wünsche euch eine schöne Woche.

Viele Grüße

Andrea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (22. November 2015)

Hallo Liebe Matschrudelschwestern 

Ich habe eine kurze Sonnenpause - oder war's ne Regenpause? - genutzt und meine neuen Bremsen getestet. Wie es sich gehört natürlich gleich richtig schön im Matsch. Der Regen der letzten Tage hat ja perfekte Bedingungen dafür geschaffen  Es war zwar kurz, aber heftig. 

Wie schauts bei euch Wettertechnisch eigentlich grad aus? Wahrscheinlich auch ned besser...


----------



## Aninaj (26. November 2015)

@Andrea65719  - du hast Cycling virtuell bei einer Einheit eingetragen, was genau ist das denn? So ne Art Simulation?


----------



## Andrea65719 (26. November 2015)

Ist ganz neu in diesem Winter bei mir im Studio. Man kann fast den ganzen Tag (außer wenn Kurse laufen), die Spinningräder für individuelles Training nutzen, zu Musik und Videos von schönen Trails und Alpenpässen auf einer großen Leinwand - finde ich viel besser als zu Hause den Rollentrainer aufzubauen. Da kann ich, wenn das Wetter schlecht ist, nach der Arbeit noch schnell vorbeifahren, ehe es nach Hause geht (liegt fast auf dem Weg). Im letzten Jahr hatte ich den Rollentrainer im Wohnzimmer aufgebaut und dabei Fernsehen an aber mit den Videos im Studio finde ich noch besser und für dieses Jahr hatte mein Mann auch schon sein Veto eingelegt .


----------



## Aninaj (29. November 2015)

Ah, ned ganz was ich mir drunter vorgstellt habe, aber nahe dran  Aber das klingt wirklich ganz gut, insbesondere weil du nicht so an feste Termine gebunden bist. Glaube in meinem Fitnessstudio gibts gar kein Spinning.. habe ich noch gar nicht geschaut...


----------



## Andrea65719 (24. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Team ,

wünsche euch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch. Mich hatte die Grippe erwischt aber bin schon fast wieder fit. Hoffe, dass ich die Tage wieder mit Sport loslegen kann - ist dann auch notwendig nach all den Plätzchen und dem guten Essen an Weihnachten.


----------



## Aninaj (29. Dezember 2015)

Hallöle, ich hoffe ihr hattet eine ruhige Weihnachtszeit. Ich lag die Feiertage leider mit einer Erkältung darnieder und werde dieses Jahr daher wohl keine Punkte mehr beisteuern können... Aber ihr wart ja auch so fleißig 

Dann wünsche ich euch schon mal einen guten Rutsch und wir "sehen" uns nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (3. Januar 2016)

Hallo Mädels,

nachdem es hier gestern den ganzen Tag geregnet hat  sind wir heute ausgezogen und haben uns eine Schlammschlacht geliefert. Für's Foto war's daheim dann aber leider schon zu dunkel... aber ich sah super aus 

Hoffe ihr könnt im neuen Jahr euch wieder fleißig in die Pedalen treten.


----------



## karmakiller (28. März 2016)

Hallo Team, ich habe gerade beim Nachtragen gemerkt, dass der Winterpokal schon gestern geendet hat. Aus verschiedenen Gründen war ich während dieses WPs im Forum nicht aktiv - ich würde aber trotzdem gerne nächstes Jahr wieder mit euch an den Start gehen ! Auf eine schöne Bikesaison - der Frühling kann kommen


----------



## Aninaj (28. März 2016)

War gestern auch etwas überrascht, dass es schon vorbei ist, dabei hat's doch grad erst angefangen 

Und dabei war ich heute noch auf ner zum Teil richtig schön matschigen Runde unterwegs.. naja, nächstes Mal dann wieder


----------



## Andrea65719 (29. März 2016)

Bin auch heute erst aus dem Urlaub zurück gekommen - schade dass der Winterpokal schon vorbei ist -
aber dass heißt auch, dass der Frühling anfängt und damit endlich wieder die richtigen Temperaturen kommen, um draußen mal richtig schöne lange Touren zu fahren 
"Sehen" wir uns im nächsten Winter? Würde mich freuen.


----------



## Entchen90 (29. März 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## Andrea65719 (11. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Mädels,  wie sieht es mit dem Winterpokal aus?

Liebe Grüße  
Andrea


----------



## Sandra07 (11. Oktober 2016)

Hi, 
Also ich wäre wieder dabei 
Gruß Sandra


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (12. Oktober 2016)

Hallo 

Ich würde mich auch gerne anschliessen wenn ich darf?
Allein fehlt mir immer irgendwie die Motivation 
Gabel und Dämpfer sind gerade beim Service, kommen aber nächste Woche zurück und wollen dann natürlich getestet werden 
Und mit dem Laufen geht´s nun auch wieder los, das steht so 2-3x die Woche auf dem Plan 

Grüsse
Silke


----------



## Aninaj (12. Oktober 2016)

Soso, die Silke will auch Winterpokalen 

Bisher gemeldet für's Matschrudel haben sich somit:

@Andrea65719
@Sandra07
@*Miss Geschick*
@Aninaj

Haben wir also noch ein Plätzchen frei, mal schauen ob sich eine der beiden letzten Mitstreiterinnen motivieren kann.


----------



## Andrea65719 (17. Oktober 2016)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe müssen wir unser Team wieder neu gründen - wer kennt sich da aus und macht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (17. Oktober 2016)

Ich kümmer mich drum  Hab's beim letzten Mal auch hinbekommen


----------



## Aninaj (17. Oktober 2016)

Erledigt:

Team: LO - Das Matschrudel

Bitte eure Mitgliedschaft beantragen, ich schalte euch dann frei.


----------



## Andrea65719 (17. Oktober 2016)

Super, dann könnte es jetzt ja eigentlich schon losgehen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab gehört ihr habt noch ein Plätzchen frei   ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aninaj (24. Oktober 2016)

@greenhorn-biker  Da war die stille Post wohl etwas langsam, unsere Gruppe ist mittlerweile voll. sorry


----------



## Aninaj (24. Oktober 2016)

Zur allgmeinen RudelInfo: Wir sind vollzählig:

@Andrea65719
@Aninaj 
@*Miss Geschick* 
@Sandra07 
@karmakiller


----------



## Sandra07 (24. Oktober 2016)

Super 
Passender Weise habe ich dieses Wochenende meine zweite Erkältung durch,  damit sollte ich dann ja eigentlich diesen Winter durch sein... 
Gruß 
Sandra


----------



## Aninaj (24. Oktober 2016)

@Sandra07  das finde ich äußerst gut vorbereitet, damit du die WinterPokal Saison völlig durchpowern kannst


----------



## karmakiller (1. November 2016)

Hallo Rudel,
leider ist meine Gabel vom Fully zZt defekt, deshalb drehe ich meine Runden im Moment ohne Tacho auf dem Hardtail. Naja aber das Wetter heute hat für fehlenden Fahrkomfort mehr als entschädigt : schön war es ! Ich freu mich auf eine gute gesunde Winter-Saison mit euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (1. November 2016)

so lange du ne Uhr hast um die gefahrene Zeit in etwa abzsuchätzen ist doch alles gut 

Ich hab bis heute gar nicht realisiert gehabt, dass es schon los geht, bis Mausoline mich nach der Tour energisch dazu aufforderte zu definieren wie lange wir denn nun unterwegs waren  Haben uns dann nach Uhren, Tacho und GPS Vergleich auf knapp 3,5 Stunden geeinigt 

Wetter war nochmal richtig gut. Über dem Nebel gabs blauen Himmel und Sonnenschein. So muss das sein!


----------



## karmakiller (1. November 2016)

das mit der Uhr klappt schon, aber ich fahre sehr ungern ohne Tacho 
naja so oder so : das Fully soll bald wiederkommen 
Der Stichtag für den WP ist immer Allerheiligen !
@Aninaj : ich hab gesehen, dass du dein Müsing nicht mehr hast (Profilbild) ? war doch nicht so das Wahre ?


----------



## Sandra07 (1. November 2016)

Hattet ihr heute alle frei? 
Ich habe gestern nur eine Runde im Dunkeln geschafft :



Gruß 
Sandra


----------



## karmakiller (1. November 2016)

also wir hier in Rheinland-Pfalz schon : Allerheiligen = Feiertag


----------



## Aninaj (1. November 2016)

karmakiller schrieb:


> @Aninaj : ich hab gesehen, dass du dein Müsing nicht mehr hast (Profilbild) ? war doch nicht so das Wahre ?


Wer behauptet denn sowas?  Das Müsing ist noch da, der Trend geht eben zum Zweitrad  Aber das Petrol ist tatsächlich nicht ganz das zu mir passende Rad. Meistens lernt man sowas erst hinterher. 

@Sandra07 Hier BaWü  - Allerheiligen  Und den Brückentag natürlich auch mitgenommen


----------



## Sandra07 (1. November 2016)

Schweinerei , 
da sind wir Niedersachsen echt benachteiligt...
Nächstes Jahr haben wir ja ausnahmsweise alle den Reformationstag als Feiertag.
Gruß 
Sandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (1. November 2016)

ah ok, falsche Schlüsse gezogen - Zweitrad ist immer gut - hätte ich gerade auch gerne , aber im Keller fehlt einfach der Platz... 
was ist das jetzt für eins ? ich sehe rot und schicke blaue Felgen !
woran lag es beim Petrol ? Falsche Geometrie ? zu wenig Federweg ?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (1. November 2016)

Wir haben heute auch den Feiertag genutzt und sind zumindest ne kleine Runde draußen gewesen [emoji4]


----------



## Andrea65719 (1. November 2016)

In Hessen war leider auch nichts mit "frei", ganz im Gegenteil musste heute sogar bis um 18:00 Uhr arbeiten


----------



## Aninaj (1. November 2016)

karmakiller schrieb:


> ah ok, falsche Schlüsse gezogen - Zweitrad ist immer gut - hätte ich gerade auch gerne , aber im Keller fehlt einfach der Platz...
> was ist das jetzt für eins ? ich sehe rot und schicke blaue Felgen !



Ein Freeride HT - OnOne 456 Evo2 in XS 







karmakiller schrieb:


> woran lag es beim Petrol ? Falsche Geometrie ? zu wenig Federweg ?



Hier die lange Storie für kalte Wintertage: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/enduro-rahmen-gesucht.812746/

Und ganz kurz: Zu langes Sitzrohr, zu großer BB Drop (zu wenig Luft unterm Tretlager). Ansonsten eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Aninaj (1. November 2016)

Andrea65719 schrieb:


> In Hessen war leider auch nichts mit "frei", ganz im Gegenteil musste heute sogar bis um 18:00 Uhr arbeiten



Tapfer! Du bist dann heute unsere Heldin


----------



## karmakiller (1. November 2016)

sieht schick aus - nur die Speichenreflektoren stören etwas - aber Safety First


----------



## Sandra07 (4. November 2016)

Heute mal bei dem halbwegs schönen Wetter mit dem Rennrad unterwegs gewesen und trotzdem unserem Teamnamen alle Ehre gemacht, die Bauern fahren hier gerade die Rüben ab und haben die Strassen ordentlich eingesaut... 



Gruß
Sandra


----------



## Andrea65719 (13. November 2016)

Hallo Mädels, 
sorry, jetzt hat mich so eine üble Erkältung doch direkt fast zwei Wochen lahm gelegt, sportmäßig ging gar leider nichts  ich hoffe, das war es jetzt für den Rest des Winters. 
Ab morgen gibt es auch von mir Punkte


----------



## Aninaj (13. November 2016)

Na dann Willkommen zurück, aber nicht gleich übertreiben! Der Winter is noch lang


----------



## Sandra07 (29. Oktober 2017)

Hi!
@Aninaj @*Miss Geschick* @karmakiller @Andrea65719 ,

wie sieht es denn bei euch aus diesen Winter, bilden wir wieder ein Team?

Gruß
Sandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (29. Oktober 2017)

Ich geh dieses Jahr mal fremd und fahre im wilden Süden mit. Wer noch kein Team hat, kann ja bei Nikka mal anfragen, die sucht glaube ich noch Mitstreiterinnen. Oder ihr überredet sie, ins Matschrudel zu wechseln...

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wp-team-ladies-only-arctic-girls.858691/


----------

